# Need some alcoholic drinks recipes for weekend party



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone knows new and good cocktail or any alcoholic recipes. We have arrange one party for friends. We are recently shifted to Singapore. We have planned night theme and we will keep discussion on football. I'm asking to everyone about recipes because I like to make new cocktail and alcoholic drinks.


Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

